# What is the best lotion for dry cracked heels?



## Jessica81 (Feb 25, 2007)

My feet are so gross. Usually I am able to walk on the beach a few times during the summer and it softens my feet - natural exfoliator. :glasses:

BUT I am stuck in a city w/o a beach and my heels are in such bad shape. I moisturize every night, but it isn't helping. I know if I wore sneakers during the day instead of flip flops it would help, but it is just too hot.

Have you tried any lotions that work wonders?


----------



## itsoktoblush (Feb 25, 2007)

You can try Eufora's Body Blends lotion. It's 85% pharmacutical grade aloe. There is no water in this product. The aloe in this product is very, very healing. I've seen it work wonders.


----------



## Saja (Feb 25, 2007)

I use a foot file and Gold Bond ULtimate Moisterizer


----------



## han (Feb 25, 2007)

you could get one of those pumic stones, i think thats what there called.. use that everynight after you soak your feet and it will soften your heels, i also use the foot razor to take off dead skin about once a week, after you put lotion on put some socks on.. or you could get a pro pedicure every couple weeks and in a couple months your feet with def look better..


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 25, 2007)

Pumice those heels after a soak in the bath, then cover your feet with Vaseline, go heavy on the hells, then put on socks. In the morning your feet will be smooth as silk.


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 25, 2007)

Kerasal works wonderfully for me. I smooth some on before bed, put on socks, and when I get up in the morning my feet are noticeably softer.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 25, 2007)

What i like to do is soak my feet, then i scrub them and put tons of lotion and put socks on and they get sooo soft. They sell socks for this but i dont really care and use regular socks.

you beat me to it! lol


----------



## Jessica81 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, I do lather on lotion and use socks at night, but somehow I kick them off before morning LOL

I will try the pumice stone - if I can find one in this third world country - just kidding I'm in Argentina, it's just hard to find things here.


----------



## nlee22 (Feb 26, 2007)

I use St Ives lotion and I mix it with jojoba oil and it works wonders. I used to have nasty cracked heels. At first i use vaseline at night but it got too oily on my bed sheets. Socks don't work for me cuz i tend to lose it the next morning. So I decided to mix St Ives loiton and jojoba oil just to try it out and to my amazement my heels as well as my whole body is soft as a baby's toosh. It takes awhile for it to sink in ur body but its well worth it. You can use any kind of lotion and just mix it with jojoba oil.


----------



## PT-BC99 (Feb 26, 2007)

I've tried Vaseline/ exfoliating/ pumice stones/ Kerasal/Bag Balm/ Lotion/ socks at night...just about everything. Some things worked, most didn't.

Here's what I do now...I apply Vitamin E oil with a cotton ball and follow that with Aloe Vera gel. My feet have never looked, or felt, better.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 26, 2007)

I use a foot file and Bag Balm (similare to Vaseline), then I put socks on and my feet have gotten much better.


----------



## topdogg (Feb 26, 2007)

Keri Nourishing Shea Butter lotion saved my feet! I saw dramatic improvment in about 2 weeks. I sound like a commercial lol....but this stuff is wonderful.


----------



## susanks1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I like Bath &amp; Body Works Shea It Isn't So. It works great for dry cracked heels.


----------



## monniej (Feb 26, 2007)

you got it leo queen! the cheapest and easist way to soft supple feet! i do this every single day!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 27, 2007)

pumice stone

burts bees coconut foot cream

vaseline

anyone one of these work great.


----------



## kristiex0 (Feb 27, 2007)

last time i went to get a pedicure, they told me not to use the razor because it makes the skin grow in thicker? is this true?


----------



## jessimau (Feb 27, 2007)

I use Nivea cream with or without socks (although it does work better with those little booties b/c that gives it a little more time to soak in before you kick the booties off.


----------



## Jessica81 (Feb 28, 2007)

well, I've been trying the socks and even thought I kick them off my feet are getting better - I wear socks all the time when I'm at home, not just at night - it is turning my socks black - haha I should mop the floor. Or maybe just pay someone to do it - (I'm in South America and you can hire a cleaning lady for $2 USD an hour)


----------



## rawrrawrrawramy (Feb 28, 2007)

I have the WORST feet ever and nothing worked for me until I tried Flexitol Cracked Heel Balm! It is great! You can buy it at CVS and it's about $7, you should really try it!!


----------



## vodkastars (Mar 4, 2007)

i use vitamin e at night. i put a LOT and cover my feet with socks so that in the morning they are soooft.


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 4, 2007)

Ghewol Medicated Foot Salve for Dry &amp; Cracked Feet works wonders!

My mom had really cracked heels and she honestly tried EVERYTHING! I got her the salve and honestly like 2 days later he feet were so much better!


----------



## sallyann2007 (Mar 5, 2007)

Burts Bees coconut foot cream. It is very gooey, must wear socks with it , but it does the trick.


----------



## Querida (Mar 8, 2007)

pumice stone and then vegetal glycerin works wonder.You can find the glycerin at the pharmacy of most stores.

This is my first post here and I love this forum that I just discovered.Great topics.


----------



## monniej (Mar 8, 2007)

hello querida and welcome! so happy you found us!


----------



## ivette (Mar 8, 2007)

:dito:


----------



## Querida (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you Monniej!


----------



## portgal (Mar 12, 2007)

Everytime I get out of the shower I swipe jojoba oil all over including feet and heels. My skin has never been softer and my cracked heels are gone! It seals in moisture which my New England dried heels need in winter and summer. I have all my friends using it and it works! I don't even need creams or lotions as they just don't sink in. I order large quantities of organic jojoba oil on line. Fabulous!


----------



## suzukigirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Eucrein!


----------



## portgal (Mar 15, 2007)

Jessica, sorry I cannot respond to your message. I am a newbie and you have to have 50 posts before I can send one. To answer your question, I quickly towel dry just for drips and then slather oil all over and feet. Put on flip flops--socks or slippers will absorb oil-- then a terry robe and put on makeup and do hair and by the time I am ready to get dressed it is absorbed. If you would like more info just send me your email. Sorry can't respond to you! And no scent, it is odorless. If you would like the website that I get a 1/2 liter for $25.00 just send me your email. I don't think I can say here--I guess would be advertising. So much cheaper than drugstores and health food stores and it is organic. I am sure they would send to you in SA. They supply masseuses (?). Hope this helps and I swear by this. Oh, you have to do this everytime you get out of the tub or it won't work. It is a cumulative thing. Your aunt must have added a scent. I bet it would be nice to add a scented oil to it in hot weather and just put that on and not cologne. Some nice tropical scented oil. hmmmm....


----------



## Yola (Mar 15, 2007)

You can moisturize until the end of the world. You have got to exfoliate with pumice stone. Then when the feet are smooth , use Vaseline at night.


----------



## TinaBelle (Mar 20, 2007)

Healthy Hoof, originally for horses now packaged &amp; sold for people, is great to help heal cracks. I've purchased it at a beauty supply store and my mom found it at CVS, Since it's hard to find I did a Google search and found it for sale online, too.


----------



## jen19 (Mar 26, 2007)

exfoliate, then a good layer of shea butter, then socks.


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

Vaseline


----------



## Tesia (Apr 4, 2007)

I would use the body shop hemp foot protector. It makes ure feet feel so soft and it evens out your skin tone too.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 4, 2007)

exfoliate/slough off the dead skin with a pumice stone. Bath and Body Work's "shea it isn't so" works really well as does the kerasal.


----------



## kittenmittens (Apr 4, 2007)

some great tips here, ladies!

I also love Philosophy's Soul Owner, an exfoliating foot cream.


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the great recommendations ladies=)


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 4, 2007)

I use the Johnson and Johnson's Lavender Baby Oil gel, put it on right after your bath/shower, when your feet are stiill kinda moist...put the baby oil on, slip some socks on your feet and they'll feel fabulous!


----------



## Midnight Blue (Apr 6, 2007)

I didn't have cracks in my heels so much as I had callouses and skin buildup on my big toes and the area right beneath them, plus all around my heel area. It looked white and dry and was really hard.

I used a foot file and scrubs, which helped, but it didn't fix it. Finally, I thought I've got to get rid of all that built up, dead skin. I put my GlyDerm lotion (which I normally use to help exfoliate my face) on my feet, waited for it to absorb, then put on the Bath &amp; Body "Shea It Isn't So" lotion, and socks. I did this every other night for a week or so.

It really got all the dead, calloused skin off so I could put lotion and socks on at night and keep them looking great!


----------



## tx_mom (Apr 7, 2007)

I, too, hate wearing socks at night, but putting some kerasal on, then the socks really helps.


----------



## chrgrl (Apr 7, 2007)

I've been using this Avon stuff and it works pretty well.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 7, 2007)

Vaseline is great. A pumice while soaking and then Vaseline and socks.


----------



## babeeluv18 (Jun 12, 2007)

Great Info!


----------



## monniej (Jun 12, 2007)

i found a new product by derma e (i love their products). it's actually an age reversal formula for the hands but i use it on my feet! i must say that my heels are much smoother since using it! a wonderful find!


----------

